# Bild aus vielen kleinen Bildern?



## Bitschupser (16. Mai 2002)

Wer weiß wie dieser Effekt geht?
Ein Bild aus vielen kleinen Bilder zusammensetzen? gibt es da ein tool für, daß den Farbwehrt der kleinen Bilder errechnet und so das große Bild zusammensetzt?

z.b. Dart Vader aus vielen tausend bildern aus filmszenen zusammengesetzt


----------



## Locke (16. Mai 2002)

Die Frage wurde vor kurzem schon mal gestellt.
Link: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=16640


----------



## <wolf> (17. Mai 2002)

Hi
Ich benutze "Photo Collage"
Ist ne Datenbank mit 17.000 Bilder dabei, aus den das Bild zusammengesetzt wird.
War sehr günstig, bekommste fast in jeden PC - Shop.


----------

